# Filter?



## Leprichon (Sep 29, 2008)

Im in need of an inline canister fish filter...
Must be:
• Top removeable (to remove debree, remove/replace filter media, and to clean etc.)
• Large enough for 80 gal+ (I have a 55gal now but might want a larger tank later)
• Top sealed to water pressure (it is near the bottom of a siphon and if the power goes out, I don’t want it to overflow.) 
• Only really need for its depth (to filter out rocks and other larger mechanical filtration parts before water enters my pump)…

Any advise greatly appreciated...


----------



## koiholder2010 (Jan 1, 2010)

Leprichon said:


> Im in need of an inline canister fish filter...
> Must be:
> • Top removeable (to remove debree, remove/replace filter media, and to clean etc.)
> • Large enough for 80 gal+ (I have a 55gal now but might want a larger tank later)
> ...


i would get the marineland canister up to 110 gallons and a very reliable brand name


----------

